# Tasmanian Devil Pending Extinction



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tasmanian devils threatened by contagious cancer - Yahoo! News
I know this is kind of old news.... 
but it struck me today really for the first time just how many animals in just my lifetime have or will go extinct. I understand that to a certain extent a species extinction is the way of nature, look at many of the animals in our fossil history. At the same time, the rate at which things are going extinct, many times facilitated by humans, just makes me sad.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you read any of the feeds kyle put in? Theres some interesting stuff i would have never seen.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Tasmania is a beautiful place with some amazingly unique biomes. The sad part about it is old growth forest is being harvested, chipped and sold to Japan. Once in Japan the wood chips are not used but put into waterproof containers and sunk into the ocean for storage. The speculation is that one day paper products will be in high demand and japan will have a good solid stock pile of these tasmanian old growth wood chips.

I couldnt belive this when I was there but....yes unfortunatly that was the case in 2000....Im not sure if anyone ever came to there senses or not but hopefully this practice was stopped.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

holidayhanson said:


> Tasmania is a beautiful place with some amazingly unique biomes. The sad part about it is old growth forest is being harvested, chipped and sold to Japan. Once in Japan the wood chips are not used but put into waterproof containers and sunk into the ocean for storage. The speculation is that one day paper products will be in high demand and japan will have a good solid stock pile of these tasmanian old growth wood chips.
> 
> I couldnt belive this when I was there but....yes unfortunatly that was the case in 2000....Im not sure if anyone ever came to there senses or not but hopefully this practice was stopped.


That's sick and insane. I hope it was stopped.


----------

